# coral



## papap (Aug 3, 2008)

Someone gave me a chunk of hard rock coral. It looks something like a brain. LOL Is it ok to put it in my aquarium??? Tried to post picture but I must be doing something wrong. It well not let me put it on here.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Brain Coral? Lol. resemble this at all?









It should be "safe" to put in the tank, but we need to make sure it will actually thrive. 
What kind of Lighting do you have?
How long has the tank been set-up for, and how big is it?
What other inhabitants do you have in the tank?


----------



## papap (Aug 3, 2008)

It has been dead for years. It is as hard as stone and is solid white. I was just wondering if I could use it as rock? It is the size of a small basketball. The guy at the pet shop said it would be ok but to bleach it for 2 days, chaning the water each day. Does this sound right?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh, thats fine for a tank then.

Not sure about the bleaching part, though. I would just put it in the tank (if it came from a safe source). The bleach may be bad, though.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

50/50 bleach and water is ok, but you must let it dry completely afterwards, before it goes into the tank. all of the bleach must evaporate or it could have dire consequences


----------

